# Wheat Berries



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

Wheat is one of the most versatile foods there is, here's just a few examples, but you can google "wheat recipes" for hundreds more:

Recipes from "Passport to Survival" by Esther Dickey
Thermos Cooked wheat
1 c wheat
1 tsp salt
Soak wheat for 10 hrs in just enough water to cover it. Drain off water into a measured container, adding enough water to make 2 cups. Add salt and soaked grain and bring to a visible boil. Pour into pre-heated on quart thermos bottle. Tightly cap botle and turn it on side. Leave for about 10 hours.

Toastum Drink
Parched wheat, crushed fine and simmered in hot water, makes a good and tasty hot drink. Use 2-3 tablespoons to 1 cup of water, simmer, and strain.
Wheat can be parched in one of 3 ways:
1. Soak whole wheat overnight and then broil in over until dark brown.
2. Parch steamed whole wheat in over until dried out and dark.
3. Parch dry whole wheat in a corn popper or pan on top of stove.

Variation: To toastum drink made from very dark brown parched kernels, add cream, honey, vailla, and nutmeg. 

Whole Wheat Crackers
1-1/2 c whole wheat flour
1/4 tsp salt
2 tbsp oil
4 tbsp water
Combine dry and wet ingredients separately, then mix togehter thoroughly. Roll out on an oiled cookie sheet and score. Bake at 325 degrees 20-30 min.

How to Make Graham Crackers
2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup flour
1 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. soda
1/4 tsp. salt
1/2 cup shortening
3/4 cup brown sugar
1 tsp. vanilla
1/4 cup milk
Cream shortening and sugar. Mix dry ingredients. Add vanilla. Add flour mixture alternately with milk. Mix well after each addition. Chill dough until firm, several hours or overnight. Divide dough into thirds. Roll out each portion on floured surface to rectangle 1/8 inch thick. Trim to 5 x 15 in rectangle. Cut into 6 - 2 1/2 x 5 inch rectangles.
Make a line down the center of the dough with the back edge of a knife. Place on greased baking sheets. Mark each square with prongs of a fork. Bake at 350 10 - 12 minutes or until crisp and edges are browned. Remove immediately from baking sheets and cool on wire racks.

Popped Wheat
¼ cup shortening
2 cups cooked wheat
Heat shortening in a cast iron skillet. Add wheat and cook. Wheat pops inside but not out like corn.

PASTA
1 cup flour
1 t. salt
1/3 c. water
Mix, knead, and roll out on floured surface until thin. Cut into narrow strips with a wheel slicer to make noodles. Let rest for a few hours before boiling or store dry. 

CRACKED WHEAT SAUSAGE OR HAMBURGER
For hamburger mix together.
* 1 cup cooked cracked wheat
* 1 T. oil
* 1 T. brown sugar
* 1 egg
* 2–3 dashes each onion and garlic salt from large bottle
* 1 beef bouillon cube or beef flavor base
* 2–5 T. flour

For sausage add to above mixture:
* 2–3 drops liquid smoke
* 1 t. worcestershire sauce
* 1 1/2 t. sage
* dash cayenne/red pepper
Fry in small amount of oil after mixing.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We use wheat berries and freshly ground whole wheat flour. Thank you for the recipes.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

one can never have to many recipes .:2thumb:

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the additional uses for our wheat stock. Now we have a few more ideas for the 300# we recently picked up.


----------



## CountryLifeNaturalFoods (6 mo ago)

If you need a little more wheat we still have plenty


----------

